
AI4SEO - JonasZenter
https://ai4seo.github.io/
======
JonasZenter
An AI that analyzes your website and improves SEO by either modifying a given
file or providing easily embeddable code snippets. I am validating this
startup idea. Let me know what you think of it :)

